# Good 2.0 Speakers under 1K? What would you choose? :-)



## Phenomenal (Nov 10, 2012)

Good 2.0 Speakers under 1K? What would you choose? 

hey guys,
I need a good set of 2.0 speakers under 1k for my Desktop PC.
Mostly for HD movies,games and music (2-3 hrs every day).
I am not an enthusiast but would like to listen to some good music without any significant distortions.

Shortlisted these :

F&D V620 plus 2.0 USB Speakers 104 Rev 4.6 Stars 849INR
F&D V620 plus 2.0 USB Speakers | Speaker | Flipkart.com

F&D V520 606INR
F&D V520 2 Multimedia Speakers | Speaker | Flipkart.com

Lenovo Speaker M0520 700INR 4.6STARS 130Rev RED
Lenovo Speaker M0520 | Speaker | Flipkart.com

If there's anything better,please suggest that 

Thank you.


----------



## suyash_123 (Jan 11, 2013)

you have desktop right  so no issue of portability ...

Go for : Logitech 2.1 Speaker Z103 : awesome speaker @ 1-1.5k .

BUY today @ chrome store online @* just :  Rs. 994*
Logitech Z103 2.1 Channel Speaker
Naaptol Rs.1399/-
Rediff Rs.1249/-
Flipkart Rs.1296/-

one more offer 


adv :

sub-woofer is down faced so thump is more .
It has small remote to control the volume and on off button .
it has bass control.

just see its video on you tube ... you will get it all  (check reviews too.)

all its competitor 2.1 speakers (Altec and creative) are above 2k ....


ONE MORE OFFER 

Logitech Z103 2.1 Channel Speaker @ Rs.974/-

How to get this deal

    Click here to go to Tradus .
    Buy now for Rs.974
    Use coupon code : AXIS250 / HDFC250 / KOTAK250 / ING250 / ICICI250


*www.desidime.com/premium_deals/tradus-logitech-z103-21-channel-speaker


----------

